# Updates on our devices are annoying sometimes.



## Bretrick (Mar 30, 2022)

I had another update and as happens each time, my keyboard keys change.
When I use quotation marks they come up as @
When I use the At Sign it comes up as "
When I use the Hash Tag it comes up as £
The Pound Stirling sign is not even on my keyboard.
All these stay like this until I shut down my laptop.


----------



## Devi (Mar 30, 2022)

Okay. Update of what? If your operating system, what OS is it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I had another update and as happens each time, my keyboard keys change.
> When I use quotation marks they come up as @
> When I use the At Sign it comes up as "
> When I use the Hash Tag it comes up as £
> ...


yes I had exactly the same thing happen to me last week. Suddenly the @ sign was where the quotations were , and I couldn't understand what had happened at first, all I knew was the my @ sign was no longer working.. I only found out a couple of days later that I had to use the quotations key to get the @... and now yesterday my computer was manually upgraded, and the signs have swapped back to their proper places again.., 
 if you have no £ sterling  key it could be because you have an American keyboard .. I have both $ and £ keys


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 30, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Updates on our devices are annoying sometimes.


I disagree, mine are *always* annoying!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I had another update and as happens each time, my keyboard keys change.
> When I use quotation marks they come up as @
> When I use the At Sign it comes up as "
> When I use the Hash Tag it comes up as £
> ...



Try searching for “change keyboard settings to default” for whichever operating system you’re using. Not an ideal solution but we don’t exactly live in an ideal world nor in the most ideal of times. Good luck!


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

What bugs me most about these updates is that they are eventually forced.  I thought I owned this thing.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Medusa said:


> What bugs me most about these updates is that they are eventually forced.  I thought I owned this thing.


You can rollback or undo updates on Windows, I know for sure.
But if you don’t update as needed or suggested, some newer
programs and apps are apt to not work with older, not updated
systems. Developers develop for what’s current and that means
updated systems. You still own what you bought but it will beCome
more and more outdated without the updates. Think of updates as
vaccinations for your computer. You can be vaccinated or not. The
choice is up to you in the end.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> You can rollback or undo updates on Windows, I know for sure.
> But if you don’t update as needed or suggested, some newer
> programs and apps are apt to not work with older, not updated
> systems. Developers develop for what’s current and that means
> ...


I know.  My friend is a computer geek and advises me on such things.  I would like to choose when _I'm _ready to recieve an update and to what extent, however.  And sometimes I can, depending on the device, whether the update is reversible and how long I've been delaying it.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2022)

It seems like Windows has a weekly update on Tuesdays....and it sometimes slows my computer down substantially on Wednesday mornings if I powered it off before going to bed on Tues.  Now, I schedule the updates for Tues nights, and just put it in Sleep mode....and its done by the time I need to get back on.  

I also notice that Google Chrome is having some issues in recent days....I saw a report that Google has been the target of a recent "hack", so If Chrome is acting up, I just go to MS Edge, and use it.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm going to try that, the sleep mode thing and thanks for the heads up on Chrome.  I use it almost exclusively and my LT has been really sluggish the last couple days.  Maybe I'll use Edge or FireFox for a while and see if they're fairing any better.

As an aside, who in Hade's Undeworld has the skills to hack Google?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

I changed to a Mac from Microsoft because of the eternal windows updates.. . My husband had been using a mAC for a long time before, while I continued championing Microsoft, but he carried out all the technical stuff on both computers, and he was highly frustrated at Windows.. and would be really irritated by different things that happened within my computer caused by the windows opearting system ( don't ask  me what ).. and eventually after a long time of putting up a fight I changed to a MAC... that was about 3  or 4 years ago.. shoulda dun it sooner...  MAC is not without it's share of issues but Microsoft is a PITA...( I still have windows on my laptop)


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I changed to a Mac from Microsoft because of the eternal windows updates.. . My husband had been using a mAC for a long time before, while I continued championing Microsoft, but he carried out all the technical stuff on both computers, and he was highly frustrated at Windows.. and would be really irritated by different things that happened within my computer caused by the windows opearting system ( don't ask  me what ).. and eventually after a long time of putting up a fight I changed to a MAC... that was about 3  or 4 years ago.. shoulda dun it sooner...  MAC is not without it's share of issues but Microsoft is a PITA...( I still have windows on my laptop)


We had a MAC for a while and I noticed that as well, that they do run smoothly.  I kinda want one again...


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 30, 2022)

Living in a country where 99% of almost everything that is sold in stores comes from China, people have to find time to do something to make time pass.  Most just drive their cars up and down city streets.  Others get jobs for Microsoft or Apple and justify their employment by sending out needless upgrades all the time.  Yes, I have heard that they are upgrading your virus protection which is a good thing.  However, you can keep all the rest of the upgrades.  Sometimes the upgrades are almost as annoying as waiting on the phone for a long time and listening to a message saying, "YOUR CALL IS IMPORTANT TO US."  Right?  If it was important you would hire another employee or two instead of making everyone waste their precious time listening to your bad elevator or jazz music.


----------



## Devi (Mar 30, 2022)

I find all this interesting. We've had Windows since back in 1996, and Windows 10 since 2012 on both of our computers. We have NOT had any of these problems with Windows updates or, actually any problems with the updates at all.

There was one issue when an update on my computer took overlong, and I just shut down the computer and started it again (rebooted — I know; gutsy), and it completed. No problems after that.


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 30, 2022)

All back to normal now after being not on overnight


----------



## oldpop (Mar 30, 2022)

While my windows 10 / Bios were down and would not boot. I discovered Linux Mint would boot where windows 10 would not. I spent a week or two using Linux Mint exclusively. Once I got used to it which took a day or two it worked well. I could have stuck with it and left Windows on the curb. I must say though I was somewhat relieved to get back on Windows because it is so familiar. I have not given up on Linux though. I may load it onto an external drive and dual boot it with Windows for a while to get better acquainted with it. At some point I may use it exclusively. It does not force feed you anything. You add on what you want to. Anyway, it is a good alternative to Windows IMO.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 31, 2022)

Devi said:


> I find all this interesting. We've had Windows since back in 1996, and Windows 10 since 2012 on both of our computers. We have NOT had any of these problems with Windows updates or, actually any problems with the updates at all.
> 
> There was one issue when an update on my computer took overlong, and I just shut down the computer and started it again (rebooted — I know; gutsy), and it completed. No problems after that.


My 1st windows was Windows 95.  I loved it because it did not take much in the way of RAM to run it.  Also, I don't remember it updating every couple of days as the present windows seem to do.  Maybe time has healed all wounds but I still love that Windows 95.  It was simple and it never crashed for me and it got things done like research, email and my program for recording my LP and 45 rpm records onto CDs.  Those were "the good ole' days."  Now, we have Progress!  Right?


----------



## Medusa (Apr 1, 2022)

oldpop said:


> While my windows 10 / Bios were down and would not boot. I discovered Linux Mint would boot where windows 10 would not. I spent a week or two using Linux Mint exclusively. Once I got used to it which took a day or two it worked well. I could have stuck with it and left Windows on the curb. I must say though I was somewhat relieved to get back on Windows because it is so familiar. I have not given up on Linux though. I may load it onto an external drive and dual boot it with Windows for a while to get better acquainted with it. At some point I may use it exclusively. It does not force feed you anything. You add on what you want to. Anyway, it is a good alternative to Windows IMO.


My son is a Linux fan and uses it exclusively.  What's more he's horrified at my use of all things Google, but as you mentioned about windows, it is familiar to me.  I am comfortable with it, and besides, as I'm want to say, "Google saw up my skirt a long time ago.  There's nothing left to hide."


----------

